# fishing guide near Darien GA



## jblaloc (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anybody know a good fishing guide near Darien (25 miles from Brunswick)?  Looking to reel in some Redfish in September.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2008)

Capt. Wendall Harper of Free Spooling Charters out of Darien. 912-437-8200.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 27, 2008)

Captain David Newlin


----------



## jblaloc (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 4, 2008)

i second Capt. Harper, he will not be beat.


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 5, 2008)

Wendell Harper


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 10, 2008)

Wendell has been charter fishing since I was a kid so he must be good.


----------

